# ISCG Aufnahme Uncle Jimbo gebrochen!!!



## Django1985 (12. August 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich das Problem mit dem Innenlager gelöst habe, wollte ich heute anfangen die Hammerschmidt zu montieren. 
Nun das nächste Problem, die ISCG Aufnahme ist gebrochen!
Ist das schon einmal jemandem passiert? Kann ich das irgendwie reparieren?
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2013)

Email mit guten Fotos an Rose schicken.
ich habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2013)

Hallo Django1985,

bitte kontaktiere unseren technischen Telefonservice unter +49(0)2871-2755400.
Die Kollegen werden dir sicher eine gute Lösung vorschlagen können.

Viele Grüße,

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------

